# Mollies dropped their fry



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, last night 2 of my mollies dropped their fry during the night.*w3
I have 3 females (one black, one gold and one white) and two of them (black and gold) were pregnant. When I woke up this I saw some fry in the tank. This is the first time that I've had pregnant fish so I did not know what to expect.

Anyway, both the gold and black molly look thinner so I'm sure that both of them dropped. I managed to scoope 8 of the fry up in the net and then put them in the breeding net that I bought. There must have been more fry but I think the tiger barbs in the tank must have eaten some of them.

3 of the fry in the breeding net are gold and the others are black which further leads me to believe that both mollies dropped fry. The black molly look thinner but still has a round belly. Could she drop more fry some time today or tonight? The gold one is much thinner, I think she dropped them all.

The 8 fry seem happy in their breeding net. One of them lies at the bottom most of the time and will only move from time to time, I hope it's gonna be OK. Any idea what I should feed them? I dropped in some crushed veggie flakes and they seem to have eaten that. I'm busy drying out some sliced cucumber which I will crush up and give to them.

Any other ideas or advice I should be following?
*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd be interested to hear whether or not the eat the cucumber. I use first bites made by Hikiri. They sell it at the lfs. Crushed flakes work well also.

Your Molly could still drop more, but I've yet to have one have a par 2 on delivery.


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, 2 days have passed and all 8 molly fry are happy and swimming all around the breeding net. They are eating well as well so I think they will grow nicely. This evening, one of the females that dropped yesterday morning is being harrassed by the sailfin male molly. He's been following her around and jabbing at her with his gonopodium for over an hour now. At first she was not resisting but now she's trying to get away from him. I hope this behaviour is not going to stress her out. I guess I will be expecting more fry in about a month or so. I've got a small 30 liter tank set up and cycling now, hopefully it will be ready soon. When these fry are a bit bigger I will put them in that tank.


----------

